# Are you ready to go back to commuting two hours daily?



## deltron

I know gerund phrases are notoriously tricky, but this would be something I would say in English, but I'm not totally sure how it would be rendered naturally in German.

I would try: Bist du bereit, nochmals/wieder 2 Stunden täglich pendeln zu müssen?

Context: your friend used to have a job where she commuted 2 hours per day, but changed to a job where she had a much shorter commute. Now she's decided to start a new job where she has to commute 2 hours once again.

My version is just a work-around..."to go back to" would probably have some version of "kehren" or "zurückkehren," I would guess.


----------



## Kajjo

_Bist du denn bereit, wieder zwei Stunden täglich zu pendeln?
Willst du echt wieder jeden Tag zwei Stunden pendeln?_

We usually don't add "müssen" in this case. We could split the ideas, though:

_Da musst du ja wieder täglich zwei Stunden pendeln! Willst du das wirklich?!_


----------



## deltron

Kajjo said:


> _Bist du denn bereit, wieder zwei Stunden täglich zu pendeln?_


Thanks, Kajjo! Would it be wrong to say something like:

Bist du wirklich bereit, zu dieser 2 Stunden Pendlerei zurückzukehren?


----------



## elroy

How about 

_Bist du darauf eingestellt, wieder zwei Stunden täglich zu pendeln?_


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Bist du darauf eingestellt


Eher "Hast du dich darauf eingestellt ...... " - das hat aber eine andere Bedeutung als "bist du bereit ..... ".

- sich auf etw. einstellen =  sich innerlich auf etw. vorbereiten
- bereit sein, etw.  zu tun =  die Willenskraft haben/  wirklich entschlossen sein, etw. zu tun


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> das hat aber eine andere Bedeutung als "bist du bereit ..... ".


 Ja, eben.  Willenskraft ist hier nicht gemeint, sondern die innerliche Einstellung. 

„bereit“ und „ready“ sind oft „falsche Freunde“.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Willenskraft ist hier nicht gemeint, sondern die innerliche Einstellung.
> „bereit“ und „ready“ sind oft „falsche Freunde“.


Hier eben nicht!

- _"Hast du dich darauf eingestellt ......?_ " bedeutet, dass die Entscheidung schon getroffen ist: Sie hat den Job angenommen, und muss sich jetzt innerlich auf die 2 Stunden Pendelei einstellen.
- _Bist du denn bereit_ ...... ? - bedeutet, dass sie das Für und Wider noch abwägt, und dass die Aussicht,  wieder jeden Tag zwei Stunden pendeln zu müssen, sie davon abhalten könnte, den Job anzunehmen.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> - _"Hast du dich darauf eingestellt ......?_ " bedeutet, dass die Entscheidung schon getroffen ist: Sie hat den Job angenommen, und muss sich jetzt innerlich auf die 2 Stunden Pendelei einstellen.


 Genau das ist gemeint, lieber JCK! 


deltron said:


> Now *she's decided *to start a new job where she has to commute 2 hours once again.


----------



## JClaudeK

deltron said:


> Now she's decided to start a new job where she has to commute 2 hours once again.


Bedeutet "she's decided" "she has decided" oder "she is decided"?
 "she is decided"- FR: "elle est décidée à ...." * *?*  sie hat es vor, aber es ist noch nicht endgültig ?
*cf. *ê**tre décidé à faire [qch]* _loc v_


----------



## elroy

“She *has* decided to...”  

“She is decided to...” kenne ich nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> “She *has* decided to...”


OK, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert.



deltron said:


> Would it be wrong to say something like:
> Bist du wirklich bereit, zu dieser 2 Stunden Pendlerei zurückzukehren?


"Bist du wirklich bereit, ..... ?" passt meines Erachtens  nicht so richtig.
cf.:


JClaudeK said:


> - _Bist du [wirklich] bereit_ ...... ? - bedeutet, dass sie das Für und Wider noch abwägt, und dass die Aussicht, wieder jeden Tag zwei Stunden pendeln zu müssen, sie davon abhalten könnte, den Job anzunehmen.




_"Hast du dich schon darauf eingestellt, ... " _
oder


Kajjo said:


> Willst du echt wieder jeden Tag zwei Stunden pendeln?
> _Da musst du ja wieder täglich zwei Stunden pendeln! Willst du das wirklich?!_


----------



## elroy

Schön, dass wir das geklärt haben!  

Und schön, dass Du mit „Hast du dich darauf eingestellt...“ einverstanden bist.

Bzgl. „Bist du darauf eingestellt...?“: Geht das einfach gar nicht (egal, was folgt), oder gefällt es Dir nur hier nicht?


JClaudeK said:


> - _Bist du denn bereit_ ...... ? - bedeutet, dass sie das Für und Wider noch abwägt, und dass die Aussicht, wieder jeden Tag zwei Stunden pendeln zu müssen, sie davon abhalten könnte, den Job anzunehmen.


 Da ginge „Are you *willing* to...?“.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Da ginge „Are you *willing* to...?“.


 Daran hatte ich auch gedacht.


elroy said:


> Bzgl. „Bist du darauf eingestellt...?“: Geht das einfach gar nicht (egal, was folgt), oder gefällt es Dir nur hier nicht?



Edit
Hier passt es m.E.  nicht.
"auf etw. eingestellt sein" = sich auf etwas gefasst machen, etw. (meist Negatives) erwarten


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> - _"Hast du dich darauf eingestellt ......?_ " bedeutet, dass die Entscheidung schon getroffen ist: Sie hat den Job angenommen, und muss sich jetzt innerlich auf die 2 Stunden Pendelei einstellen.


Ich würde es auch so ausdrücken: 
_Bist du wirklich damit einverstanden, (schon) wieder 2 Stunden am Tag zu pendeln?
_Hier hat sie bereits entschieden, und der Gesprächspartner äußert seine Überraschung ('damit einverstanden sein' ist zwar weniger raffiniert als 'sich darauf eingestellt haben', aber mMn möglicherweise idiomatischer).


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Bist du wirklich damit einverstanden, (schon) wieder 2 Stunden am Tag zu pendeln?


 I think this a different meaning.

Are you okay with...? ≠ Are you ready to...?


----------



## Kajjo

deltron said:


> Bist du wirklich bereit, zu dieser 2 Stunden Pendlerei zurückzukehren?


Possible, but more idiomatic is _Pendelei_. (See also #7 where JClaudeK used it intuitively.)



bearded said:


> Bist du wirklich damit einverstanden, (schon) wieder 2 Stunden am Tag zu pendeln?


This has a very different meaning. You can use "einverstanden" only if someone else makes a suggestion and asks someone whether he agrees. Here it does not fit all. The sentence is formally correct, though.

_Am besten ich fahre Einkaufen und Du machst schon mal das Essen.
Susanne, bist du damit einverstanden? Einverstanden, Susanne?_


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Bist du wirklich damit einverstanden, (schon) wieder 2 Stunden am Tag zu pendeln?


Ich nehme an, dass bearded "damit einverstanden sein" im Sinne von "akzeptieren/ in Kauf nehmen" gebraucht hat.

"Bist du wirklich bereit,  diese 2 Stunden Pendelei (wieder) *in Kauf zu nehmen *?"


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Ich nehme an, dass bearded "damit einverstanden sein" im Sinne von "akzeptieren/ in Kauf nehmen" gebraucht hat.


Das hat er gewiss, aber ich empfinde das als absolut idiomatisch hier in diesem Kontext. "Einverstanden" verwendet man anders.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das hat er gewiss, aber ich empfinde das als absolut _un_idiomatisch hier in diesem Kontext.


Ja natürlich, "einverstanden" passt hier nicht.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

JClaudeK said:


> "Bist du wirklich bereit, diese 2 Stunden Pendelei (wieder) in Kauf zu nehmen?"


Das müßte doch eigentlich 2-Stunden-Pendelei oder sogar Zwei-Stunden-Pendelei sein, oder nicht?


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr_WRF said:


> Zwei-Stunden-Pendelei


Ich sehe das so:
{diese zwei  Stunden} Pendelei

"Zwei-Stunden-Pendelei" - eher nicht, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kajjo

Piotr_WRF said:


> Das müßte doch eigentlich 2-Stunden-Pendelei oder sogar Zwei-Stunden-Pendelei sein, oder nicht?


Nein, aber es müsste "diese zwei Stunden Pendelei" geschrieben werden.

Du hättest recht, wenn es ein Kompositum wäre, dann müsste man es mit Bindestrichen schreiben. Aber man kann es auch einfach als Zeitangabe interpretieren und diese Deutung halte ich hier für geradezu zwingend.


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S.
kein _Kompositum_:

Vergleiche:

eine drei-Tage-Reise = eine Reise, die drei Tage dauert

eine zwei-Stunden-Pendelei  = eine Pendelei*, die die zwei Stunden dauert 

* nicht die Pendelei dauert zwei Stunden, sondern die tägliche Fahrt, die man bei dieser Pendelei im Auto verbringt


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Ja, das stimmt, die Pendelei ist nicht die Fahrt selbst.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Ich nehme an, dass bearded "damit einverstanden sein" im Sinne von "akzeptieren/ in Kauf nehmen" gebraucht hat.


Danke, so habe ich es in der Tat gemeint.  Es scheint mir - falls 'sie' die Entscheidung noch nicht getroffen hätte -  dass man fragen könnte:  ''Wärest du wirklich damit einverstanden, dass du schon wieder zwei Stunden pro Tag pendeln musst?''. Ist hier ''einverstanden'' (auch im Konditional/Konjunktiv II) immer noch falsch? Im Englischen scheint mir der Unterschied zwischen _would you agree to do _und _would you be willing to do _ ''a very subtle difference'' zu sein.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> ''Wärest du wirklich damit einverstanden, dass du schon wieder zwei Stunden pro Tag pendeln musst?''. Ist hier ''einverstanden'' (auch im Konditional/Konjunktiv II) immer noch falsch?


Ich bleibe dabei: Das kann man nur verwenden, wenn die Entscheidung jemand anders trifft und man damit entweder einverstanden ist oder nicht. Wenn man selbst die Entscheidung trifft, dann passt "einverstanden" einfach so gar nicht.

Bei Einverständnis geht es darum, mit einer fremden Entscheidung oder Wahl übereinzustimmen.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Bei Einverständnis geht es darum, mit einer fremden Entscheidung oder Wahl übereinzustimmen.


Ich verstehe Deinen Punkt, Kajjo,  und bedanke mich.  Mein Hintergedanke bei diesem Satz war jedoch der, dass die Dame in gewisser Weise gezwungen ist, eine so lange Pendelzeit zu akzeptieren, wenn sie ihre Arbeitsstelle erreichen will (PO: 'she has to commute..'): es ist also nicht 100%-ig ihre Entscheidung… Aber dies ist wahrscheinlich Haarspalterei. Ich kann nur zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass meine Formulierung für Muttersprachler nicht korrekt ist.


----------

